# Dmaa Stimulant



## maxnout (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone on here try products with DMAA ? Im not stimulant sensitive but I've read some people get a bad crash when taking pres with it. I was looking to get mesomorph


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2017)

I have heard of these:

BLM
KKK
LOL
WTF
KMA
FML

DMAA(Do My Ass Again?) Nah, I am not a fan.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 31, 2017)

Theres a write up somewhere about using dmaa.

I havent found it because ive not really tried to.
If you find it. Let me know


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2017)

That shit always put me to sleep


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2017)

blackstone labs dust has dmaa works great but i crash big time


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That shit always put me to sleep



You're actually suppose to go to a gym and lift some weights after u take it. Not sit on the couch.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)

I've only tried this when Jack3d 1st hit the shelves,
Didn't do anything for me....3scoops is the highest i went,
Never tried pure dmaa though....


----------



## Husky1 (Oct 5, 2017)

yes, Superpump250 by Gaspari has DMAA in it. Gittery, unsettling feeling than a crash at the end. not a fan at all...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> yes, Superpump250 by Gaspari has DMAA in it. Gittery, unsettling feeling than a crash at the end. not a fan at all...



Yeah same as far as side effects when I used the original jack3d. Super focused in the gym, but the crash was horrendous


----------



## TellemSteve (Oct 9, 2017)

BAD NEWS FOR DMAA ROUND 2: 
[h=1]Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals prohibited from selling DMAA supplements[/h]I'm not able to post a link yet but, it is a interested read on priceplow. They have the indictment paper work. 
His arrest had nothing to do with DMAA. This is just FDA going on a witch hunt.

Looks like I'm going back to non-dmaa pre workouts 

Outlift Concetrate it is.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 12, 2017)

....checked and I still have about 5lbs of raw dmaa.

Sitting


----------



## Battletoad (Oct 15, 2017)

I hate the shit. It makes me feel like I'm coming down with the flu after about two hours.


----------

